# Looking for console-based imap filtering tool

## Small_Penguin

Hi,

I need an imap tool that can filter messages in the background. It should run all the time in a screen session and filter my mail, while i want to read my mail using a desktop mail reader like thunderbird. Automated mail like news letters should go to another folder or be deleted etc. I do not want to use thunderbird for this because it will not be active all the time, and I will also need to read my mail using other means (smartphone, webmail) where I do not want to be annoyed by unfiltered mail.

Any ideas / recommendations?

----------

## C5ace

 *Small_Penguin wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I need an imap tool that can filter messages in the background. It should run all the time in a screen session and filter my mail, while i want to read my mail using a desktop mail reader like thunderbird. Automated mail like news letters should go to another folder or be deleted etc. I do not want to use thunderbird for this because it will not be active all the time, and I will also need to read my mail using other means (smartphone, webmail) where I do not want to be annoyed by unfiltered mail.
> 
> Any ideas / recommendations?

 

I use different IMAP accounts for personal mail, subscribed news letters, mail order (Amazon) mail and an account named "Spam" for making email inquiries that possibly result in receiving spam mails. The "Spam" account is only activated when I make an inquiry until I receive a reply.

----------

## Small_Penguin

After some investigation, I have found a solution which is in portage: imapfilter.

https://github.com/lefcha/imapfilter

This will solve all my needs.

----------

